# Stock besides WAI how much boost should I run



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright my 300ZXT I want to know my safe level of boost I can run. I am about to install my boost gauge and I was just wondering if I could pop it up a little without making any modifications besides a Boost Controller


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Alright my 300ZXT I want to know my safe level of boost I can run. I am about to install my boost gauge and I was just wondering if I could pop it up a little without making any modifications besides a Boost Controller


If my car is any indication you can run to the T3s limit , about 15 psi , with no issues as long as you run 91 octane or better. You'll need to remove the POV to run any higher than 10 psi , though.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What should I use to plug it with?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> What should I use to plug it with?


MP2 said to use a pipe plug. I forget the exact size , you should ask him. I'll try to get a pic of what I used.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You might run into issues at 8psi. Somebody is lucky lol. It matters how much heat your producing and the real time you will know you are going to far is when you begin to detonate. So if you start detonating then you just need to set it right before your not and it should all be good.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> You might run into issues at 8psi. Somebody is lucky lol. It matters how much heat your producing and the real time you will know you are going to far is when you begin to detonate. So if you start detonating then you just need to set it right before your not and it should all be good.


 Yeah I don't know why I don't get any issues. Maybe because I don't do long distance running in top gear at full boost. Just a mile or so at the most , less most of the time. Most of the time 30-90 on entrance ramps , 0-60 on the street , that kind of thing.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im running like 20 psi- I only had my cylinder head come off on the pssenger side J/k- Im going tonight to find that pipe plug at lowes or home depot- so I will post later tonight what I found(SIZE I MEAN...............LA RAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

